# First cycle log(Test prop and deca300)



## HtownN00b (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey IMF hope everyone is doing great!
This is my first log on a forum site to record my updates and gains on my first cycle.
I am 22, 5??? 11???, 150lbs 4.3%bf
My diet is about 40% protein and my calorie intake is always as close to double that I expend on a day to day in the gym. Since this is my first cycle in about two years my diet has increased in terms of calories and my workouts have become 2x a week for each muscle group.
I know this isn???t the most tremendous amount of info to paint a decent picture for you guys..but I kind of want to see if this thread gets any comments and I can update further from there.

I had really been slacking on training for about a year..but I still made it part of my routine...just not fully committed. I was still eating 5-6 a day..still a decent carb load, lots of protein, and lots of calories. Over the last 10 months I have really stepped it up though..I was going all natural just doing whey and pre workout shakes and I was taking a tribulus test booster..then after the cycle..I got my hands on some Winadrol which was my first round of a pro hormone since CTD stopped making Winadrol (I just liked it because it wasn???t methylated and it was surprisingly cheap). Since then my body fat went from 12.5 % to my current 4.3 %

I am using Test propionate and Deca 300 for my first cyle..Im going to go 
1-12 100mg Test p EOD
1-12 300 mg EW (split into 150 since I have to pin EOD with the Test P)
I have all my PCT Nov.& Clo..I don???t want to jinx myself but I tend to handle stuff well with no gyno in the past
When I start going from 400 a week on the test to 250 I plan on taking 25mg of Dianabol to help and I have enough gear to keep my test up on the deca. I know a lot of people say that this is a short cycle with Deca and it would seem more appropriate to start with the d-bol then test and finish with deca..I am a naturally cut guy so no Anavar or winnie at the moment.

I have pinned twice since I got my gear..and the first day I got fever like a mother trucker..I honestly was expecting to be hungry/sleepy at the most but I could feel that fast acting Prop. acting on my body..today is day 3 and I am feeling great..No headache, no stomachache, Im eating and training just how I want to be..and my vascularity is intense..I already am seeing veins on my thighs..Now I know there are a lot of veterans in this game who frequent this forum so I will not act like a young mister know it all..I am simply keeping this log to get advice, have some questions asked and answered..and mainly to give you all some pictures of my re-adventure to the dark side.

Don???t be shy, 
Sincerely 
HtownN00b


----------

